# Knicks vs Nuggets: Nov 8, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Date: November 8, 2006*
*Time: 9:00 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Richardson/Crawford/Marbury*
*Nuggets*
*Camby/K-Mart/Melo/J.R.Smith/Miller



































*​*Knicks:*


> The long flight to Denver will give Knicks coach Isiah Thomas an opportunity to rethink the lineup. Perhaps it's time for an infusion of energy. Thomas got immediate results on Monday against the San Antonio Spurs when he sprinkled a couple of hyperactive role players among the regulars. It's the kind of move that might inspire chemistry. A little more intensity would help on the road this week.


 

*Nuggets:*


> Center Marcus Camby has been trying to tell people it's not a big deal playing against his former team. Nobody believes him. Most believe Camby will be fired up when the Nuggets face the New York Knicks on Wednesday at the Pepsi Center. Camby often has had huge games against the Knicks, whom he played for from 1998-2002. Last season, he averaged 15.0 points and 15.5 rebounds in two games against them, well above his seasonal averages of 12.8 and 11.9.


 ​


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Francis is probable, and I hope Isiah takes sorry Frye out of the lineup because the Nuggets front line will eat him alive.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Common knicks I want this game. We need to get back on track! :curse: (Not that we were ever on tack lol)


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

They look horrible out there. No defense what so ever and they are makeing turnovers. :curse:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Down by 12 in the start of the first quater.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Things have slowed down a bit, Nate is a huge spark off the bench.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We made a nice 18-6 run by Crawford, Q and Nate adding the spark off the bench. Good job guys...now let's play some D.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Things have slowed down a bit, Nate is a huge spark off the bench.


Yeah once again most of the starters are laughed off the court and the bench players bring the game within reach.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow three tunrovers in a row.....lovely.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What hustle by balkman wit the block before. Thats what this team needs more of. Players like him!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Malik Rose may be the only player in the NBA that cant hit a wide open 6 foot jumper :curse:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

57-49 Nuggets at half. Defense is like a rollercoaster ride tonight. They played good defense to take a one point lead at one point then forgot what gave them the lead I guess and stop playing defense. Zeke, Go with a lineup that has Nate,Lee, balkman and JC in it for like rest of the game please.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Malik Rose may be the only player in the NBA that cant hit a wide open 6 foot jumper :curse:


Ugh, haven't seen anything that bad since Dale Davis came into the league...

I wouldn't mind seeing more of Cato - with his length. Carmelo got to the basket a bit too easily for my taste in the first half, and Curry has looked totally out of it in his cameo...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, watching the guards and Curry try to work together is like a really bad nightmare.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We give up offensive rebound after offensive rebound after offensive rebound in the forth. Lead by the Nuggets still 10. This teams need get get tough, there a bunch of babies that let the Nuggets push them around. Its soo sad.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We are pathetic, and Isiah's tenure as the NYK President of Basketball Operations will end very soon if this keeps up. Which is actually good news for some folks.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh my God. The Knicks may win this.

When Crawford plays well, the Knicks win.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll believe when I see it Hakeem, these guys don't know the meaning of winning a game.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah Crawford Baby #13!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jamal!!!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Kitty said:


> I'll believe when I see it Hakeem, these guys don't know the meaning of winning a game.


:angel:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Jeez that was one hell of a three by JC! :banana: 
Knicks win 109-107!

But I would be a lot more excited if the knicks didn't do sooooo many things wrong in this game. They really kind of deserved to lose this game. But a win is a win. Ill post all the things that I feel they did wrong tomorrow.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I almost choked when JR Smith jumped up right there at the end.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I almost choked when JR Smith jumped up right there at the end.


Yeah I think the knicks try to find ways to blow a game in the final seconds lol.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, I must say. Crawford put in one of the most impressive performances I've seen. He carried the entire offense by himself and made a big play at the end to win it. He's starting to take advantage of the full range of his offensive abilities. 

That said, the Nuggets have left me stupified.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> :angel:


:laugh: Well I had to see it to believe it. It's true, these guys will let you down more than a politician.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>Min</TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford, G</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>14-27</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Cato</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Balkman</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>240</TD><TD>40-80
(.500)</TD><TD>20-27
(.741)</TD><TD>9-17
(.529)</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>109</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Richardson (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 1 Player: Richardson (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Points off turnovers:* 19</TD><TD width="50%">*Team Turnovers:* 1</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Fast Break Points:* 15</TD><TD>*Points in the Paint:* 44</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Biggest Lead:* 3</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*DNP:* Mardy Collins (coach's decision) , Steve Francis (sprained left ankle) , Jerome James (inactive) , Jared Jeffries (inactive) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Denver Nuggets*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>Min</TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Anthony, F</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>11-26</TD><TD>15-18</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>37</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Najera, F</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Camby, C</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Smith, G</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Miller, G</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>6-14</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Hilario</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Boykins</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Smith</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Y Diawara</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Kleiza</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>240</TD><TD>38-85
(.447)</TD><TD>28-35
(.800)</TD><TD>3-9
(.333)</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>107</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 12</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Points off turnovers:* 20</TD><TD width="50%">*Team Turnovers:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Fast Break Points:* 24</TD><TD>*Points in the Paint:* 56</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Biggest Lead:* 14</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*DNP:* Reggie Evans (coach's decision) , Kenyon Martin (right knee) , Julius Hodge (inactive) , DerMarr Johnson (inactive) , Jamal Sampson (inactive) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Joe Forte, Bennie Adams, Eli Roe
*Attendance: *14315
*Time of game: *2:27
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Was anybody else pleased with Balkman tonight? I know he committed some dumb fouls, but he did some little things that I thought helped keep them in the game.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Balkman played great when he was in.

I can't believe my Nuggs keep finding ways to lose!  See my other thread here in your Knicks forum for kudos to your team.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

The best way to explain how I feel the knicks play a bad game is by grading everything I guess lol.(Grades against Denver)

Defense- D+
This team needs to start playing some real defense. We are giving up well over a 100 points almost every game and we don’t really have the type of team that can score well over a 100 points a night. I mean the team did show some signs that they can actually play some licks of defense during some stretches throughout the game but not enough to stop the Nuggets from scoring 107 points and shooting 45% from the field.(Was much higher during first half also)

Offense- B
Yes we scored 109 points, but lucky for us JC got hot in the fourth because no one really had the hot hand earlier in the game. Another thing that ill put into this category is the amount of turnovers we give up when we have the ball. I mean common, turnover after turnover after turnover. At one point in the game they had THREE turnovers in a ROW. So many of the turnovers are unforced too, like JC stepped out of bounds with the play and Frye had butter-figures and the ball slipped out of bounds.

Rest of the stuff (rebounding, hustle, and bball IQ things)- D
The number of offensive rebounds we gave up in the start of the fourth is not acceptable. They were being pushed around like they were little 10 year olds. This team needs to get tougher on the boards, and tougher in general. I liked the hustle from the kids like Nate, Balkman and Lee. Balkman had a great block in the first half which was PURE balls to the wall hustle, as he had to sprint down court to prevent an easy lay-up and ended up blocking the shot. As far as this teams IQ during the Denver game it was as bad as it gets. Watching Curry and the guards try to work together gave me a headache. Its a joke, at one point when the knicks were within a few points Curry ran up and down the floor like 6 times and he never even touched the ball. It was just the guards chucking up bad shots. Then when they do get the ball to Curry he is doubled then he kicks it out, then JC like a dummy passes right back into him before the double even leaves him and Curry is forced into a turnover. The guards need to learn when and how often to get the ball to Curry cause it obvious they don’t know now.

Anyway, we came away with a Win, which is always good, but it was by far not a very good game by this team. Between the lack of basketball IQ on the team between Curry and the guards, the massive turnovers and plenty of "2 left feet" defense this team really deserved to lose this game. They did show heart though which is always good, (especially by the bench players AGAIN), and they fought hard enough at the end to get the win. Overall grade-C.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What no ones got anything to say about the long as hell thing I wrote. Pfffff whatever! lol Anyone agree with any of the grades, disagree? :angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> What no ones got anything to say about the long as hell thing I wrote. Pfffff whatever! lol Anyone agree with any of the grades, disagree? :angel:


I agree, but you know folks usually don't go back and read old game threads. You should create a new one based on your week of observations. :biggrin: That will get a lot of hits!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I agree, but you know folks usually don't go back and read old game threads. You should create a new one based on your week of observations. That will get a lot of hits!


Yeah ill remember that for next time :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Haha cool pick. That play had to remind some people of reggie days at the garden.


----------

